# Zoloft and alcohol?



## modular mary (Oct 13, 2002)

i recently started taking zoloft again and i love it..but my question is can i drink ANY alcohol? i'm not a heavy drinker but a glass of wine or two is fun and helps me chill out...a friend says that when she was on zoloft she had two glasses of wine and then spent 10 hours in front of the toilet (kneeling not sitting)...any advice?


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi. When doc put me on zoloft I had the same question and she said I could drink. Needless to say I loved that; like you, I am not a heavy drinker but I like to go out on weekends. Doc said zoloft is the med she gives to alcoholics whenever she has tn the other hand, the description says it is not recomended to drink with this med.I was on it for just 10 days and I had 2 beers on day 6. I did not notice any difference; all I know is I fell sleepy and went to sleep. Could have been from the med or could not.


----------



## LouiseM (Jun 30, 2000)

No! Don't worry about it, just do not drink a lot. I have on several occasions in the 5 yrs I have been on it, and it can make you weepy. Several of my friends have told me this is also the case with them.


----------

